# Why am I getting this when I click on a thread?



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Fatal error*: Call to undefined method BlockUserModel::getBlockedUserIds() in*/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/0f323ca50b1f2c477c8e3af0f5cf208521e65d5b/v2/system/application/modules/forums/controllers/threadenhancements.php*  on line *88*


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quick fix guys......whatever that was! Sorry about the double post, but the site was acting really strange.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

My hard drive just started going crazy!!! Hope it's not the swine flu!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

Can someone tell me what that was all about?


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 24, 2012)

I am still getting it on some links, even when I was not signed in.

Gary


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2012)

JP61 said:


> Can someone tell me what that was all about?


I have no idea. We will have to wait until the admin team can investigate it. It has already been reported.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

Probably got hacked by a vegetarian.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 24, 2012)

Without getting too techie with you guys a file in the database was corrupt and it was causing the error. Huddler was able to get it isolated and repaired really quick. 


Sorry for the issues guys and gals.


----------



## venture (Oct 25, 2012)

Dang, that spoiled all the fun?  I thought we had a good conspiracy issue going here?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 25, 2012)

I got the same thing last night every time I tried to open a post on the forum.


----------

